# New pics of mini rex babies..10-11 days old



## parkersmom120106

Hey all

Just wanted to update on my litter. The 2 are still going strong. They are 10 and 11 days now (2 different mothers)..they are starting to open their eyes. I have some new pictures and hope that someone can help me ID the color of one. The other I think is broken red like her mother but she has some grey on here too, is that tort? 

Anyway here are the pics. 








This is the 2 together..the red one has some grey on it's ears/legs it looks like. 






This is the one I'm not sure about...is that lynx? Mom is either blue otter or opal..I'm posting a pic of her too so that someone can maybe answer that one too lol. Dad is blue. 






Baby's belly is greyish 






This is mom..is she blue otter or opal? They look the same to me.


----------



## cattlecait

That looks like it could be a blue tort. Tort comes in four shades, just like the basic four colors: blue, black, chocolate, or lilac based. Black is the only accepted variety of tort in most breeds. It's a very pretty color though!

The red one looks like it might be a regular Tort.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

the mom is blue otter i believe, does she have a red or brown triangle right behind her ears? the redder baby is a broken black tort(normal tort) and the other baby is a solid tort with a dilute gene so it is probably a blue tort or a lilac tort. i'd say most likely a lilac tort because it is not as blue as my babies r. they r all cuties congrats on ur new additions!


----------



## cattlecait

I can't see any white on the black tort for it to be a broken. Am I having a blind moment??

I'd definately agree that mom is a Blue Otter. Let us know what color the blue/lilac tort baby's eyes are, that'll indicate if it's blue or lilac based.

They are so cute at that age!


----------



## therealsilkiechick

the first pics i saw of that baby when younger looked like a broken blanket, if i remember right it's the lower sides and under that look broken not the top u see in these pics. not sure if it was on another post or this is same post w pics changed. it's hideing the white the way it is sitting in the pic u see now it's covered with pine chips.

here is a pic of a red beside a tort mini rex babies 





here is another red mini rex baby by it's self 





i know it's hard trying to figure them out when u don't have others to compair them to in the litter or they r new colors u haven't seen before. mine r solid reds. i almost forgot to be a red it should look like a self color but it genetically is an agouti so a red shows agouti markings, i don't remember seeing any of those markings so genetically it can't be a red. hope this helps ya.


----------



## parkersmom120106

The black tort baby has white on her legs and belly like it's mom, but it's mom is red...too much color to be showable. 

Here is the earlier pic of the babies that shows that one's markings better. 





This is the mother of the black tort baby.






Her stomach is white with red splotches. The baby looks to have very similar markings, but instead of just red it has grey on the ears, legs, belly. 

This is the father of both of them. 






His coat looks a lot better now. He was molting in the pic. 


I didn't plan on showing the babies or selling them as showable since they don't have pedigrees, but basically the blue/lilac tort is an unshowable color and the broken black tort has too much color to be shown right? 

I'm going to sell both of them to pet homes since I want to focus on bettering the rabbits, so I don't want to use them for breeding.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

yes the diluted tort is not a standard accepted color only black tort. the other wouldn't be because it is blanketed(to much color) but if mom and baby r bred to brokens with little patterned or a charlie they can be an asset to a breeding program if bred right to get better patterned babies later. 

where u see gray should be cream/tan on a red baby or adult eye circles, mouth, sides, ears, belly ect those r the agouti markings. where ya see that light cream look on mine urs should show same even with smutt color in it not gray(kinda looks like a darker tan or a slight black hue where the smutt shows). my reds some have smutt on tips of ears and little on noses but other wise r pretty clean but is one thing i definately want to breed out of them and work on.

if u showed them in an open show or 4-h they may still allow to be showed i have seen it before with people i have shown against or my kids have but an arba sanctioned show no they would not be showable because not pedigreed and due to color dq's. rabbits don't show full potential till they get their adult molt(about 6mths) 
so they may have assets u want bred into ur lines u can't see yet ya never know. they r all adorable if u like the colors and r not showing them and r just raiseing/breeding for pets there is no reason to worry about the colors just enjoy them for the adorable buggers they r nothen wrong with that.


----------



## cattlecait

You don't need a pedigree to show a rabbit at an ARBA show (you would to have it registered), but you're right neither of those colors would be acceptable. A 4-H show might let the broken slide, but diluted tort wouldn't make it past the judge I don't think.

If the red baby turns out with a lot of gray, definately send it off as a pet. Smut is usually a DQ at ARBA shows on reds and its very difficult to breed out of them.

You will be amazed how pretty that little diluted tort will turn out! Both will be nice pets I'm sure. Mama is very pretty by the way  I'm a sucker for "booted" pattern rabbits, I had a tri-color very similar patterend to her.


----------

